# AtmosFEAR digital downloads, what did you use to loop downloads, besides a computer?



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Unless you know someone that has that player, don't count on it for seamless looping. Almost all of that type of player in that price range will not do seamless looping, there will be a black or green screen when the file loops, killing the effect. I have available HD HDMI 1080p Solid State Looping Media players with 100% seamless looping. If you're interested you can PM me.


----------



## fallex (Jul 29, 2017)

I had this same problem. So I took the scenes I wanted, added them In sequence to iMovie then copied the sequence over and over again until it was 3 hours long. Exported the file to a USB drive, then set it up on repeat. Waste of space? Sure, but at least I get continuous play back for 3 hours without buying a fancy media player


----------



## fallex (Jul 29, 2017)

And not to knock J-Man’s media player at all. One of these days I plan to get one when I stop buying other crap I need for Halloween... lol. Just a simple work around that may or may not work for you.


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info fallex, yes I too just want a nice presentation without breaking the bank. I am going to have two AtmosFEAR videos running this year. The second projector I got is a short throw, the image is going to span 3 windows. I may have to purchase some of the higher quality window material to make it work the 3 windows. The one window presentation with the older equipment, I've been using a cheap shower curtain, which works OK. I don't know if I can get it to work doing the 3 windows or not yet. At 3 bucks a curtain, at least it won't set the budget back if it doesn't work right.

I've asked J-man to send me the details of his player. I don't have iMovie software though.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

That's one way of doing it @fallex 
@roadrunninmark If you are using a Windows PC there's plenty of video editing programs you can use instead of iMovie. Several that are Free / Open Source - Here is a list


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you for the info Ozaz, is there one you recommend in particular? I have a windows computer, not familiar with any Apple products.

What size SD card / USB stick do you think is necessary to run a 3 hour loop, 8GB?


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I use a few mini media players and while there is a very brief pause at the loop point, they work well.






Mini Media Player – da-Share







www.da-share.com


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

roadrunninmark said:


> I've asked J-man to send me the details of his player. I don't have iMovie software though.


There are numerous free video editing programs available online. If all you're doing is repeating a video over and over, it's a simple cut, past, align, sort of edit and is relatively easy to do. 

We have an inexpensive unit that plays USB and micochip options and while the looping does indeed have a black space while the video resets and loops, ATMOSFx seems to be aware that's going to happen and in the case of the video we show, the skeletons dance off the screen leaving it blank until they return again at the start of the loop. You may see that as a downside, but none of the kids who visited our house have yet to file a complaint that there was 10 seconds of down time where there was nothing else they could look at.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

I've used Shotcut and OpenShot both are OK
As others have said the brief pause or blank screen isn't that noticeable, so it may not be worth the effort to make one long file.

One thing I have noticed is that you should use a reasonable speed SD card, at least a Class 10 U1, preferably a U3. As to size, well I guess that depends on how big the file will be if you do make a 3 hour video.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> There are numerous free video editing programs available online. If all you're doing is repeating a video over and over, it's a simple cut, past, align, sort of edit and is relatively easy to do.
> 
> We have an inexpensive unit that plays USB and micochip options and while the looping does indeed have a black space while the video resets and loops, ATMOSFx seems to be aware that's going to happen and in the case of the video we show, the skeletons dance off the screen leaving it blank until they return again at the start of the loop. You may see that as a downside, but none of the kids who visited our house have yet to file a complaint that there was 10 seconds of down time where there was nothing else they could look at.


Certainly some videos will work OK with a black screen between loops but some definitely lose the whole effect such as Living Portraits. ?


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies....I still have a little time to figure out which direction I want to go....


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

J-Man said:


> Certainly some videos will work OK with a black screen between loops but some definitely lose the whole effect such as Living Portraits. ?


That's true. I just thought with the images being broadcasted on a front porch, they would more than likely be something either ghostly or skeletal. Both those lend themselves to being interrupted without much fuss.

Now if he went with the witch, that's a whole different ballgame and it's time to break out the video editor if going with a less expensive projector.


----------



## Incolor (May 12, 2019)

If you want a more diy approach. I have used this one https://learn.adafruit.com/raspberry-pi-video-looper/overview


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I use a sumvision media player it just loops automatically


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I've just stitched my door footage together a 30 min loop and tried it hence me come in here ?


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Since all of my video files are in *.mp4 I used MS Movie Maker and just kept adding them in the sequence I wanted and then saved them as a whole file in a mp4 format. That way I just press play and let don't worry about it anymore. I haven't used a dvd player in years and since all my files are played via a media player , Sony, WDTV, or other, I have to use a pc to save it. 

An alternate way is to save all the files you want in a renamed numerical order. If your video player automatically plays one file after another this is an alternate type of looping


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

This is more on the expensive side, but I bought a Sprite Media Player. It loops perfectly. This particular player was recommended to me by AtmosFX. AtmosFX actually sells it cheaper than many other websites.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

The Joker said:


> This is more on the expensive side, but I bought a Sprite Media Player. It loops perfectly. This particular player was recommended to me by AtmosFX. AtmosFX actually sells it cheaper than many other websites.


Yeah I wanted one too as the unit is triggerable by sensor but the shipping to the UK is expensive I will wait to a UK stockist gets them in 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

AtmosFEAR recommended that player (Sprite) as well. I don't have a need for the motion sensor at this time. I was hoping to find a good player <$40, as the cost of the projector, player, video, cables, and screen material and set up is creeping up to around $200 (figuring a $40 player). I then still need a speaker. I bought a good projector, short throw, so I can use on a 3 window setup.

I heard of someone using chiffon fabric from Joanne's Fabrics instead of the shower curtain? I asked about which chiffon but haven't heard back. The reason would be for ease of hanging with push pins. Has anyone else used chiffon and how does the image quality compare to the shower curtain?


----------



## jt21228 (Aug 26, 2018)

I used the chiffon from Joanne Fabric 2 yrs ago in a double upstairs window and it worked fine. The treat-or-treaters loved it.

I also have a bunch of Atmos digital videos and they all seem to, from what I recall, have a black/blank lead in. So even if you loop, you will have blank screen for a moment. Going to look at it when I start putting them together this year.


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

JT, did you think the chiffon had a higher quality image than the shower curtain? Also, was the chiffon white or? Is there a different "density" available and what did you use?


----------



## jt21228 (Aug 26, 2018)

I never used a shower curtain. I wanted to have the see through effect because I wanted to setup outside or in a hallway. I bought the Atmos Hollusion material this year and plan to setup outside with it. At first look, I like the Atmos material a lot more. It stretches and has gromets. But the real test will be when I project on it


----------



## jt21228 (Aug 26, 2018)

I went out and setup the Atmos witch outside with the hollusion material just to see what looks like








VID_20190903_200930457.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

There's a slightly different effect between using white shower curtains or plastic table cloths (or AtmosFx's Window Projection Material) and chiffon (I have a grey/silver colour - similar to the Hollusion material - as recommended in a thread last year).

The Chiffon / Hollusion material can be seen thru providing the illusion the subject (ghost, phantasm etc) is just floating there and viewers can see thru/past them into the hallway or rest of the yard. Best at ground level.

With the shower curtain / plastic table cloths the viewer can't see into the room as easily (depending on the transparency of the material), this works best if you want to create the illusion the room is dark and something is wandering around in it. Good for ground or upper level, particularly on windows.

The person doing their upper floor balcony (is that you @roadrunninmark ?) would probably be best using a grey/silver chiffon as that way the viewers will still be able to see the rest of the balcony and house making it look more "real".

IMHO

UPDATE: It wasn't actually chiffon I used it was - VOILE fabric 300cmW Silver


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

That is the info I am looking for, Ozaz. No, it isn't me doing the balcony setup. I am going to do a 3 window panel. So it looks like I should use the shower curtain then for the windows. If I ever try the free floating idea, I'll give the chiffon a try.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Here is what I use. Love it.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

I also use the shower curtain for all my window effects.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

ThinBlueLineHaunter said:


> Here is what I use. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 718612


Just ordered this - I want to loop a "stormy seas" background for my skeleton pirate ship scene to be set up in my car port on Halloween, but had real concerns about having to put my laptop out there to play the loop thru my projector. Hopefully problem solved!


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks Blue, I am looking at that unit now...

What are you using to secure your shower curtain to the window? I am looking for something I can move away during the day so I can look out the window, then at night, put the curtain back up; without using tape. A pushpin just tears through.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

So I used pushpins. On my wall they hold well. For my Christmas projection they lasted all season. However, I never move the curtain. It stays up for the few days of Halloween and the 2 weeks of Christmas.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

I also “enclose” my windows with black bed sheets strung over pvc pipe that are connected to walls next to the windows. And another that goes on top so that the whole window is enclosed and no outside light enters into the space. Need to do this because we usually have a party inside the house and the lights and shadows on the curtains will mess up the look from the outside.


----------



## jpferraccio (Oct 2, 2016)

fallex said:


> And not to knock J-Man’s media player at all. One of these days I plan to get one when I stop buying other crap I need for Halloween... lol. Just a simple work around that may or may not work for you.


Sometimes those simple solutions are the best!


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I have both window and hollusion material from Atmos also a front and rear projector screen ..the projector screen will be used in the window this year as it is bigger and will fill the space better and quite easily I will be projecting a nuclear scene from T3 with the terrors from beyond in the bedroom its a sort of fallout theme.. the Atmos FX material (they now do a larger version) I have made a frame that is the exact size of my front door that sticks in with velcro once opened and I have cut the atmosfx material to size so I can project the new clowns etc on in vertical mode I did a quick test run and it looks great can't wait .. I simply will save the frame for the future 


















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info.. I saw this idea on Youtube,, use 1/2" PVC tubing with the connectors to make a frame and these plastic clips to quickly clip and hold the material. I found the clips for sale at amazon....


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

This seems like the best place right now to ask, so I was wondering what you guys think a good projector for a 2.5' wide by 5' tall window would be.


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

I have 2 projectors now. My first one is an older unit, Epson EMP-1705. It has 2200 lumens. It works fine for my window, 4'W X 5'T. I run AtmosFEAR video onto a Walmart shower curtain, using a dvd player and external speaker setup.

The one I just got is a short throw Epson Powerlite 425. I haven't used it yet, that is what this thread is all about. I want to project on a 3 window bay, with a newer AtmosFEAR digital download. I haven't bought the player for this yet and you can read through the recommendations in this thread. 

The more lumens the better, but the price goes up with the lumen count. 2000 is probably the least you want to get. I run the first one in eco mode a lot, which is less lumen output but I get longer bulb life. There are tons of projectors for sale on ebay, craigslist, facebook marketplace.

Just do a little research on the unit you are interested in, replacement bulbs can be expensive and you want to make sure the projector can accept the input signal from the player you have, or you will wind up needing some conversion cords/plugs. You will probably will need an external speaker setup as well.

I would stick with the name brands, check their bulb usage and life expectancy, and of course the condition. Some have remotes, which you may or may not need. If you see one you like, input the make/model in a search to find a review and go from there. Usually, you can find a lot of info on that model this way.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is a quick test using the door frame I built with Atmos FX window material that I cut up ... It will be located in another doorway the week of Halloween I have just added some velcro for easy mount in place and keep it there in case of wind 






I also pick up a 1080p projecter tomorrow 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

If you're using a video clip with a black background, using a projector with a high contrast ratio will give you better results. You won't see the square outline of the projected image as much. This can make all the difference in a low light level situation.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah the more contrast comes with a bigger price tag I picked my new projector up yesterday it has more contrast than the one used in the clip which was a Epson x31 the new one is a optoma a little less lumens but but the contrast ratio I much better 

143
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

How badly would this much light pollution affect the projection quality?


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

HalloweenVamp said:


> How badly would this much light pollution affect the projection quality?


Not too much but it depends on the lumens of your projector ... 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

The darker you can keep the room, the more detail you will see from outside.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I do what Victor-eyd does. I downloaded Windows Movie Maker (WMM) & love it. Lets you also add your own music to clips that have no sound. I played around & it was easy. I collected several downloads using AtmosFX, TotalHomeFX, Spectral Illusions & for other holidays where there isn't enough downloads to make a good long movie, I have actually taken video with my Canon camera of videos on YouTube & works well. I don't do this for Halloween since I have more than enough material to play with. I did have 1 issue where I couldn't save the video if it was over 4gb so I just made a 2nd & saved on the same drive. WMM also lets you copy the audio of your finished video & I saved it to an I-Tunes file so I can then operate my IPod inside that is connected to 2 Altec Lansing Lifejacket Bluetooth speakers that can be linked together so I can have sound on both sides of my house (I live on an acre). Syncing the music after the first loop is the hardest part but you have to play with it a bit.

I have an Epson VS330 projector for my indoor picture window & use the frosted shower curtain without any problems. From outside, it looks just like an HD movie. This projector is discontinued & it wasn't able to read .avi files so I bought a Micca Speck off ebay from their store & works like a charm & loops perfectly. I do use Sandisk Extreme cards & USBs as someone noted. Outside for singing pumpkins, I use a cheapo $40-50 projector I got on Amazon & takes the USB fine without a media player.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm just here for everyone else's ideas. I bought one of these on a discount at home depot last year right before Christmas, but it came with some Halloween scenes as well. So it will be the first year it gets used for Halloween


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

Is it possible to edit AtmosFX horizontal videos to be vertical ones?


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

HalloweenVamp said:


> Is it possible to edit AtmosFX horizontal videos to be vertical ones?


Yes, but I thought all AtmosFx downloads came with both horizontal and vertical versions?
Anyway, you can use any good video editor, or there's a few online ones (most free versions only do videos up to 500Mb in size) - Google "rotate video"


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

jt21228 said:


> I went out and setup the Atmos witch outside with the hollusion material just to see what looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is your projector? If you imagine a baseball diamond where the screen is at the pitchers mound, and you were standing at 2nd base when you filmed that, was the projector on the other side of the screen (where the batter is) or was it behind you (in the infield)?

I always struggle with where to put the projector that won't blind people or create a bright spot, you know? Your set up avoided that, I'm interested in how.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Zero bright spot but comes with s price [emoji1787]


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

roadrunninmark said:


> I looking to add another AtmosFEAR to my decorations this year. The new ones are all digital download so I am asking what is the best "player" to use. I would most likely download the files onto a SD card or possibly USB stick. I would like to know what equipment members here are using and do they automatically "play in a loop" to keep the hauntings going? I will be ordering the "Terrors From Beyond" and will be using a projector to beam onto a 3 panel window.
> 
> I am looking at this player:
> *HDMI Media Player, AGPtek Black Mini 1080p Full-HD Ultra HDMI Digital Media Player for -MKV/RM- HDD USB Drives and SD Cards*
> ...


I have two Micca Spec players that work perfectly for this.






Amazon.com: Micca Speck G2 1080p Full-HD Ultra Portable Digital Media Player for USB Drives and SD/SDHC Cards: Electronics


Buy Micca Speck G2 1080p Full-HD Ultra Portable Digital Media Player for USB Drives and SD/SDHC Cards: MP3 & MP4 Players - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

simple said:


> Zero bright spot but comes with s price [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Wow, that's hardcore. Where did you get that clown chick projection?


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

simple said:


> I have both window and hollusion material from Atmos also a front and rear projector screen ..the projector screen will be used in the window this year as it is bigger and will fill the space better and quite easily I will be projecting a nuclear scene from T3 with the terrors from beyond in the bedroom its a sort of fallout theme.. the Atmos FX material (they now do a larger version) I have made a frame that is the exact size of my front door that sticks in with velcro once opened and I have cut the atmosfx material to size so I can project the new clowns etc on in vertical mode I did a quick test run and it looks great can't wait .. I simply will save the frame for the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the rear projection screen look? I have one too and was just thinking today about trying some Atmosfear on it...


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

The clown chick is on the new rear projection screen I built not Atmos FX material the other clown one is on atmosfx material...she is part of atmosfx collection Creepy Clowns .. I use sumvision cyclone media players 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

On all of mine, I normally have 3-5 projectors going depending on the year, I just install Raspbian on Raspberry Pi's and use OMXplayer to loop the videos. I basically drop all of the videos in a directory and write a script to put in pauses and loop through all the videos. Depending on where the project is it could be 10-30 videos each.


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

Just a heads up, if you're looking for a good cheap projector, this is not it! I got it for a doorway projection for our party this past weekend. Worked perfectly for probably 3 hrs then nothing. It shut off and won't come back on. Spend the couple extra bucks and get a decent projector that will last longer than a few hours.


----------



## roadrunninmark (Sep 7, 2016)

You can find good used projectors on craigslist and ebay. Just do some research and make sure the bulb still has some life left in it. I've gotten 2 projectors, used, 1 from craigs, 1 from ebay.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I have 3 projectors one is a elcheapo from China was about £40 I learnt from it although it still works I only use it on small stuff like pumpkins .... If needed . You get what you pay for I'm afraid 

I also bought one from eBay was meant to be refurbished but did not work on arrival so sent it back .... Owned my other two from new 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

